# Airfield structures and layouts



## Micdrow (Mar 25, 2007)

Seems how this site is about aircraft and you cant have aircraft without Airfield structures and layouts I thought I would start a post where people to talk and post about it. 

Enjoy Micdrow

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 30, 2007)

Awesome info. Thanks Micdrow


----------



## Micdrow (May 28, 2007)

Well done aircraft camouflage.


----------



## Micdrow (May 28, 2007)

The layout of some US airfields in Great Britian.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 14, 2007)

Map of locations of Italian airfields in WWII


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 19, 2007)

Ok added a few more documents above.

Enjoy


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2007)

Very cool! You're amazing!!!!


----------



## Heinz (Jun 21, 2007)

Awesome micdrow,

Im thinking of doing a diorama of an airfield this helps so much


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2007)

Heinz said:


> Awesome micdrow,
> 
> Im thinking of doing a diorama of an airfield this helps so much



Your welcome Heinz,


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 21, 2007)

Added some more documents.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2007)

Normally I wouldn't do this but I think this is a good picture for a modeler looking to make a German hanger. Picture I got from EBay


----------



## ppopsie (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks. Just amazing. 

The photos are for former Yokosuka airfield now Nissan factories, taken only yeserday. The last one is for the battleship Mikasa at Yokosuka harbor.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 13, 2007)

Cool pictures ppopsie, many thanks


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 2, 2009)

Added another file above!!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 3, 2009)

Perfect collection, Micdrow!
They grasp creators' hearts too.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 3, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> Perfect collection, Micdrow!
> They grasp creators' hearts too.
> Thank you very much.



Your welcome!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2009)

Added another file above, this one on Japanese structures

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 22, 2009)

Added another file enjoy!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2009)

Dam, you never cease to amaze me on the info!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 22, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Dam, you never cease to amaze me on the info!



Thanks Viking!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2010)

Added another one, Army Airforce Defence of airfields.


Enjoy!!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jul 13, 2010)

A very interesting manual.
Thanks for sharing, Micdrow!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> A very interesting manual.
> Thanks for sharing, Micdrow!



Your very welcome Shinpachi!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 14, 2010)

Excellent as always, thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Excellent as always, thanks!



Your welcome VB!!!


----------



## Diamondback (Oct 24, 2010)

Uh, guys? Am I the only one having trouble with downloading these files? I keep getting "PDF damaged and could not be repaired" errors.

Funny thing: I actually registered here because of this thread--I've been looking for airfield site and structure plans for a while for both dioramas and miniature wargaming scenarios I'm working up, and if these files would succesfully download they'd be more help than the various Defense Department history offices have been so far.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2010)

I've spot checked a couple and was able to download and open. Which one/ones are you having problems with?


----------



## Diamondback (Oct 24, 2010)

So far, every German and Japanese-subject file I try has failed. RAF Culmhead worked, as did AAF FM Defense of Airdromes and Airfield Warning Service. Easier to list the successes, it's shorter...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 24, 2010)

The ones you were able to open were created in version 5.0 and less, whereas the others you are trying to open all appear to have been created in version 7.0. I guess you might need to download the latest version of Acrobat Reader (currently 9.0 I believe). It's the version I have and I was able to open all the files with Japanese or Germen in it's title.

Hopefully that will take care of the problems you are having, if not please let us know.

Btw, welcome aboard.


----------



## Diamondback (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks--actually I'm running 9.4 IIRC. Could be hiccups in the WiFi, too--for some reason this so-called "broadband" connection seems to be only marginally better than dial-up.

EDIT: Looks like a location-based IT Infrastructure problem was corrupting the downloads. On a different hotspot, and it's workin' like a charm now... Thanks again!


----------



## woljags (Mar 5, 2011)

hi do you have any info on White Waltham's buildings dated from around 1952-65


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 12, 2011)

woljags said:


> hi do you have any info on White Waltham's buildings dated from around 1952-65


 
Sorry Woljags, I dont have any of that information.


----------



## Andric (Nov 1, 2011)

Some russian books.

And picture from unknown book.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 1, 2011)

Great info Andric, and welcome aboard!


----------



## Andric (Nov 2, 2011)

Map of airfild locations. USSR airfields in WWII. 22 June 1941.





If interested, full map of disposition all units; 22 June 1941:
demo: http://www.krunch.ru/mapsonline.htm pay for view full version: SmsCoin.com

Bonus: Ground Airfields (1932-33)


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 7, 2011)

Very cool, Many Thanks!!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm glad you are fine, Micdrow!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Shinpachi, yeah things have been rough but hopfully turning around.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 24, 2015)

Added camouflage training manual at top. 

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 24, 2015)

So educational again 
Thanks for sharing, Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 24, 2015)

Shinpachi said:


> So educational again
> Thanks for sharing, Paul!



Your welcome


----------

